# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected General >  Playing two different instances of D2R in Windows 10

## Shawmeck

Does anyone have any suggestions? I have seen many different options, but I am not sure which on is best for me. I have one PC and no consoles. Thanks  :Thumbsup:

----------


## docdk

Search for D2RML github : )

----------

